# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Ruggemergontsteking

## Els28

Hallo allemaal

Ik ben een jonge vrouw van 28, getrouwd en een zoontje van 6.

Een dikke maand geleden, kreeg ik pijn aan mijn huid. Ik kreeg dit vroeger ook wel eens als ik ging ziek worden dus gaf er niet veel aandacht aan. 
Na een week werd dit echter alleen maar erger en daarenboven werd het gebied onder mijn huid gevoelloos. Dus de oppervlakte deed pijn, jeukte 's nachts verschrikkelijk en alles daaronder was dan weer 'doof'. Net of je bij de tandarts bent geweest. In mijn rug kreeg ik ook stilaan pijn en had onwillekeurige spiertrekkingen in mijn benen.

Dit begon in mijn rechterzij en is stilaan doorgetrokken naar mijn ruggenwervel, naar mijn heup, lies en bovenbeen. Ik naar de dokter en die twijfelde of ik misschien het 'zona' zou krijgen, maar de uitslag en roodheid kwamen er niet. Uiteindelijk ben ik bij de neuroloog terecht gekomen die een MRI van mijn rug had aangevraagd, uitslag, ontsteking in het ruggenmerg  :Frown: . Ze hebben me direct opgenomen in het ziekenhuis en aan de baxter Cortisone gehangen van 1000mg gedurende 5 dagen.

Er is een punctie gedaan van het ruggenmergvloeistof en omdat ik hoofdpijn bleef hebben, is er dan ook nog een bloedpatch gedaan. (Pijnlijke zaak)  :EEK!: 

Er is ook al ontstekingsweefsel gevonden in mijn nek en woensdag is er een MRI van de hersenen gebeurd. Als het ook daar zit, is het chronisch (wat dat ook mag betekenen). 

Zijn hier mensen die dit ook mee maken of hier misschien meer over weten. Het is allemaal zo een raadsel...  :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Els28,

He vervelend dat je een ruggemergontsteking hebt  :Frown: 
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=402 hier staan meer ervaringen over ruggemergontsteking misschien dat je daar wat aan hebt?
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Zou best TM kunnen zijn...
De link die Luuss hierboven heeft neergezet kan je mss helpen?

Sterkte en houd ons op de hoogte!

----------


## Els28

Bedankt voor jullie reactie!  :Smile: 

ik ben inmiddels de link gaan lezen en heb er inderdaad gelijkenissen gevonden. 
Intussen heb ik nog met mijn neurologe gebeld en die vertelde me dat er ook ontstekingsletsel in de hersenen zit... Eigenlijk wil het zeggen dat het dus niet acuut is, maar wel chronisch.  :Frown: 

Uit mijn bloedonderzoeken blijkt ook dat het niet door een bacterie of virus is... 

Ik tel de dagen af naar de 13de. Dan krijg ik de uitslag van mijn punctie en hoop ik dus ook te weten wat het is. 

Ik zal het ook posten zodra ik er meer van weet!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Els, hopelijk valt de uitslag mee en kan er toch iets aan gedaan worden!!
Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Els,

Ik hoop net als Agnes mee dat de uitslag meevalt en dat er nog iets aan te doen is!
Heel erg veel sterkte gewenst!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Els28

Hoi,

ik heb woensdag het verdict te horen gekregen...

Het kwam hard aan... ik heb MS.

Even een plaats geven en verwerken nu.

Bedankt voor jullie steun!

----------


## christel1

Hé Els, 
Erg dat je dit moet te horen krijgen....heb er echt geen woorden voor

----------


## sietske763

els,
heel veel sterkte!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Els,

He vervelend dat je MS hebt  :Frown: !
Hier staat een artikel over MS en hier ervaringsposts, misschien kan je er wat mee?
Hoe is jou prognose?
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Els28

Hoi Christel, Sietske en Luuss

Bedankt voor jullie reacties op mijn post...  :Smile: 

Hoe de prognose is, weet ik nog niet, maar heb wel reeds 2de opstoot in 3 maanden en lig nu dus 3 dagen in 't ziekenhuis aan de Solu Medrol (1000mg).

Hopelijk houdt de medicatie de opstoten een beetje tegen...  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Els,

He vervelend dat je 2 opstoten hebt gehad in 3 maand tijd!
Ik hoop met je mee dat de medicatie de opstoten een beetje tegenhoudt!
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------

